# Challenged internet connection. Help?



## yanomo (Jul 20, 2010)

Just a quick intro then
My name is Liz, I'm 18 and I have quite a bit of knowledge on the workings of Windows computers. I run a Windows 7.
Last week we had a thunder storm and so I unplugged all the computers in the house, that includes the one to which the router (d-link) is connected. Since then only my computer has lost connection. My phone, the laptop, the router-computer, the Wii and the PS3 can still connect.

Foolishly, after waiting for 3 days for a miracle to happen, I decided to fix the problem myself. You can see where it all went wrong here. I deleted the USB dongle in Hardware and tried to reconnect from scratch. Now the connection is probably set to the wrong area (wireless network connection?) and the type of connection I made is called ad-hoc in Dutch, I don't know how that translates to English computers.

I wasn't sure where to post this xD


----------



## gilinko (Jul 20, 2010)

I would suggest that you seek your information in a windows related forum, as this is dedicated to FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2010)

I would suggest calling the helpdesk for your ISP.



			
				yanomo said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure where to post this xD


Not on this forum. This is a forum for the FreeBSD operating system. Since you don't have that we can't help you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2010)

Call your ISP helpdesk.
Closed.


----------

